# American Idol Finalist's Violence Rap



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://thesmokinggun.com/archive/0331051_american_idol_scott_1.html
It's funny, but in having watched the show a few times now, this doesn't surprise me at all about this guy. I had a feeling just in watching him that he was possibly prone to such things.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, someone moved a Mod's post!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I was going to ask Richard, shouldn't this be in the Programming forum? Didn't get around to it, I guess.

Yes, I always said that guy is damn creepy! DH likes him, but I'm voting for Anwar or Bo. I think subconsciously Anwar doesn't want to win so he can be back helping out the kids. Otherwise why would he be doing so poorly? Musically, he is the most talented and intelligent one up there. But Scott? Just damn CREEPY!!

Oh, and in case Mr. Bill O'Reilly is reading this thread, I can name the American Idols AND the Secretary of State! :flag:


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Scott has just wreaked of Big Ol' Loser from day one. I hate to say it but he does not belong on that show. My vote would have to be for Carrie or Bo. I like them both equally. I was really pulling for the European kid, but his voice has really taken a turn for the worse since auditions.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

He looked liked Private Pyle from Full Metal Jacket to me........

The day he gets booted the show, I was wondering if he would break Simon into two like a pretzel stick......

Kind of a double standard...... Ruben is that size and he is considered cute and cuddly. Scott is that size and we think serial killer.......


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's funny how that show has grown on me. I can't name any of the contestants, but I do enjoy watching it now and have a timer set for it each week. I can't recall her first name, but the black girl, last name Turner, is quite good and I think has lots of potential. I can't help but wonder if she is related to Tina, but then that's just Tina's married name, so maybe she is related to Ike :barf:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't like the blonde, especially when they started comparing him to Mr. Clay Aiken. :heart: He, sir, is NO Clay Aiken!

As for Scott, I think it's partly his name. It's the same as EX-DH. [read: "S.O.B."] Maybe I just have trouble getting along with people who have that name!   (NAH! :lol: )

:lol: :lol: Bob, just read your post! That's EXACTLY who Scott looks like! Ruben WAS all smiley and cute and cuddly. You couldn't help but like him! Plus he had a kinda Barry White thing going on. Who didn't love Barry?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> He looked liked Private Pyle from Full Metal Jacket to me........
> 
> .


Thank You! That is exactly who he remind of. I was trying to think of who he reminded of for days now.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Now I'm wishing that the drill sargeant from Full Metal Jacket was a judge. He's the only guy that could make Simon look like a pussycat by comparison.

And is it just me or is Paula look like she has been HIGH lately. Watery eyes and she's rambling on during the show's lately. Combine that with the hit and run conviction and I'm waiting for the "rehab" announcement.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

What are the voters thinking!!! Scott over Constantine? The show is no longer about the best singer or performer.....Scott does not belong in the top 5! And for that matter neither does Anthony.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Good performers get voted off and bad ones stay. That's the way it is every year. I haven't been upset with anybody leaving this year because I think the talent is weaker. The blonde girl is the best this year.

I agree that Scott really shouldn't be on the show any longer. His voice is only adequate, his style isn't original, and he's a marketing nightmare. He won't sell any albums.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I concur. *Get rid of Scott!!!* What _were_ they thinking??? Unfortunately, Constantine isn't good at the type of music he prefers, but he IS a good singer, WAY better than Scott, who should have been out last week!!


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

This just goes to show how bad the voting system is... get 10 people to vote for you 100 times and bingo you got 1000 votes, while 1000 votes isn't going to determine the outcome of the show, how many people vote for their favorite singer multiple time? Alot I would suspect.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> This just goes to show how bad the voting system is... get 10 people to vote for you 100 times and bingo you got 1000 votes, while 1000 votes isn't going to determine the outcome of the show, how many people vote for their favorite singer multiple time? Alot I would suspect.


I've noticed they have been saying _a lot_ this year that it is our fault for not voting if someone we like goes home. Not sure how the "average voter" could compete with someone's computerized dialing. :shrug:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

In case you guys haven't heard whats going on here, there is an internet movement or "rage against the American Idol machine" that's sole purpose is to vote the worst AI finalist in and totally screw up the whole show.

For more info see: http://www.votefortheworst.com/


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, at least they agree that Scott is the worst! :lol: 

I think that sucks, though.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Lets see what happens tonight....I feel Anthony was definitely the weakest of the bunch. But if the rumor is true of the worst Idol performer is receiving the highest number of votes then Anthony will move on along with Scott and either Bo or Carrie will probably go home. If the producers don't address the voting scam then the show will become a sham.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I thought that Anthony was the weakest, but I want Vonzelle to go home. She represents the entire "Been there Done that" cast of Idols past, and I'm tired of it. I very much want Bo to win, but would also be happy if Carrie pulled it off. The other 3 I don't care about at all.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Scott's attitude drives me nuts! He needs to go.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Bo is supposedly miles ahead of everyone else each week in the vote count if you can believe some of the AI rumor boards that talk nonstop about this stuff. At some point both Antony (as Simon says) and Scot's luck will certainly run out, perhaps not this week however!


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Scott's attitude drives me nuts! He needs to go.


Agree...and he always has to look at Simon and try to make some kind of point like I am still here. Simon has my permission to do whatever to get rid of Scott.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

You do have to admit though (even if you don't like the songs he sings) Scott sang his ass off last night.


P.S. I think he's creepy.


----------



## Fastman (Jul 26, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> You do have to admit though (even if you don't like the songs he sings) Scott sang his ass off last night.
> 
> P.S. I think he's creepy.


I agree he sang his ass off, but it still does not compare to Bo and Carrie.
Fastman


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I still can't believe Pvt. Pyle has lasted this long.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Fastman said:


> I agree he sang his ass off, but it still does not compare to Bo and Carrie.
> Fastman


IMHO Carrie is a superstar. Win, lose, or draw she'll get a record deal.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Scott's attitude drives me nuts! He needs to go.


I hate to say this since I agree with the attitude thing, but his voice capability is growing on me. I guess I just liked his selection of song last night. I certainly hope he doesn't win, but at this point I really am not in favor of any of them. I find it interesting that they removed the fellow who supposedly had an affair with Paula because of a conviction somewhere in his past and yet they allow Bo to go on when I heard somewhere that he had a cocain conviction in his past.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Go back to wherever you came from, *Scott*!

Don't go away mad, just go away!!  

:dance07: :dance07: :dance07: :dance07: :dance07:


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

So much for the "vote for the worst" site and the possible affect it was claiming to have on the outcome. He was definitely the worst!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

ANNNNNNDDD Pvt. Pyle is gone. 

For Pete's Sake PLEASE let Federov be next......

Followed by Vonzelle.

Bo and Carrie in the Finale with Bo taking it all..........

That's the best case scenario for me...........


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> ANNNNNNDDD Pvt. Pyle is gone.
> 
> For Pete's Sake PLEASE let Federov be next......
> 
> ...


Totally agree that should be the order...definitely Carrie and Bo are the best with either winning okay with me. Just hope the voters see it that way also.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Now I'm wishing that the drill sargeant from Full Metal Jacket was a judge. He's the only guy that could make Simon look like a pussycat by comparison._

In case you didn't know, R. Lee Ermey has his own show. "Mail Call" on the History Channel. Pretty cool show that gives info on various military matters. This week's episode has him touring the Pentagon.

Right before the commercial break, he usually puts you in your place if you even think about touching the remote.  I can see him in American Idol:

"Alright maggot! You call that a good song selection? Drop and give me 20!"


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:thats: :rolling:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> ANNNNNNDDD Pvt. Pyle is gone.
> 
> For Pete's Sake PLEASE let Federov be next......


You got your wish.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm..... wonder if this had any help? Not that it wasn't the right decision, but the way some people are talking, there are many who would like to see AI flop this year.

I pick Harold...er, Bo... to win. I betcha he has been miles above the rest in the voting every week. (Except for one??  Right?)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's my guess, as well Laverne. Vonzelle's gone next week, and Bo beats Carrie in the finale.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Bottom line is we finally have the best three left standing....I also agree that the final should go down to Bo versus Carrie.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Vonzelle is toast. If Carrie doesn't step up again, this won't even be close as she has been a little weak the last two weeks......


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree with you guys. I say Bo and Carrie in the finals. I honestly don't think Carrie could win against Bo but I think she has a fighting chance. Carrie seems to have a much broader appeal. Besides, at least for the guys, she is nice to look at. 

By the way, last Sunday I had the opportunity to see Jasmine Trias, Nikko Smith and Nadia Turner doing the *Simon Mall Tour*. They were there for about 4 hours giving away prizes, judging contests and singing. It was fun to see them in person. I have admit that when we first walked up to the stage, my daughter and I were slightly starstruck for a few moments. It's a little bit surreal seeing someone in person after watching them on TV for so many weeks. All of them were very cheerful and pleased to answer any questions we had. Jasmine sang a couple of songs from her CD that is supposed to get released in July.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> the final should go down to Bo versus Carrie.


Carrie is too country. No matter what song she picks it turns country. Not being a country fan, I hope that she goes next week.



> Vonzelle's gone next week


I suspect you are correct, but I hope not. She has the ability to cover a much wider spectrum than Carrie.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I really enjoyed Bo's performance of "For the Love of Money". He added just the right touch of R&B to his rocker side. I haven't bought any cd's of previous American Idol's, but of the three remaining, I think Bo's cd would be the only of interest to me.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> .... It was fun to see them in person. I have admit that when we first walked up to the stage, my daughter and I were slightly starstruck for a few moments. It's a little bit surreal seeing someone in person after watching them on TV for so many weeks. All of them were very cheerful and pleased to answer any questions we had....


Kinda like I'd be if I met any of you Mods/Admins!  :grin:

Glad to know you actually watch TV, Chris, instead of having to spend all of your time keeping this place up. :sure: 

I personally wish these weren't the top three. Bo, of course, but I really liked Nadia and her big 'fro (no disrespect intended, I really did like her hair, it was COOL!). And Constantine. Poor Constantine, his own music brought him down. :nono: How sad is that?? He was really good at all the other stuff.

I agree with you, Richard (AGAIN!  ) I do like country, but I don't care for her rendition of it. :shrug:


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Is not necessarily how good you are, but also how popular you are and also who the voters are. I watch the show, but I do not Vote. 

I think the 3 left are the best of the bunch. I did like Constantine and Nadia, but I think he was voted out because he was too cheese and she was voted out because she was a good performer, but did not have a very good voice. (compared to the others) 

Bo is going to win ....he is too popular among the women who seam to vote more than men. and he is good.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, I missed it. What happened? Thanks! :grin:


----------



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

Vonzelle got voted off. Bo vs. Carrie in the finals and no way Carrie beats Bo. Bo is head and shoulders better.

Bo's performance with out the band was just awesome!!!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Bama Mac! :grin: 

I'm with you, no way she beats him. Cuz he ROCKS!! :icon_hroc


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

What's interesting is that while I think Bo is better, I probably won't buy his album. The long hair rocker thing just isn't my cup of tea. I like Carrie because of her voice and the marvelous way she will look in her music videos.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> What's interesting is that while I think Bo is better, I probably won't buy his album. The long hair rocker thing just isn't my cup of tea. I like Carrie because of her voice and the marvelous way she will look in her music videos.


I totally agree.....and I would not be shocked if Carrie wins. At this point does it matter? Look at Clay versus Ruben....who has gone on to be more successful.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dalucca said:


> I totally agree.....and I would not be shocked if Carrie wins. At this point does it matter? Look at Clay versus Ruben....who has gone on to be more successful.


Agreed. No matter what happens, Carrie has already won.

BTW, already have my tickets for the American Idol tour when they hit San Antonio in August. Looking forward to seeing Carrie in person.  Will probably head for the restroom when Scott comes on stage.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

dalucca said:


> ... Look at Clay....


Ah, _Clay_!! :heart: :love1: :jump3: :roundandr :bink: :heart:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't know...... Bo has blown everyone else off the stage the last few weeks, while Carrie has been a little pitchy at times. Both will be successful, but I can't see Carrie winning at this point.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Carrie has been my favorite for a long time, but Bo is proving to be a better performer as of late. They're both very marketable, but I think Carrie has the edge.

One thing about last night, Carrie was very pitchy during the last song which apparently was from her being overly emotional. I believe she needs to get that under control if she really wants to be the winner of this thing.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I think Carrie is a better singer, she has pipes- but, I believe Bo is a better performer. I guess we'll see next week, either way, I'm happy to see either win.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

cclement said:


> I think Carrie is a better singer, she has pipes- but, I believe Bo is a better performer. I guess we'll see next week, either way, I'm happy to see either win.


I agree. This is actually the first time where I'm happy with America's choices. Last year I was devastated when Latoya London was voted out. What a shame that was.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> ...The long hair rocker thing just isn't my cup of tea...


Well, I guess not especially using phrases like "cup of tea", all due respect to _My Fair Lady_.  I don't always like that type of music, just for its own sake (although I do like the more popular big hair bands of the '80s), but it is enjoyable to watch him do it. He likes what he's doing, and he's obviously good at it. He has talent, and it's always enjoyable to watch talented people.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Bo has to learn to perform without using the mic stand all the time. It appears that he uses it as a prop or a crutch. Every week it's the same thing.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Agreed. I will cede your point.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The mic stand is a rock cliche, but every rocker still does it. Carrie's pitch problems are a bigger concern. 6 Weeks ago, I thought she was a lock.... I'm not sure anymore


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well?

Any predictions?

Ryan -- "Will there _be_ a movie spinoff? _God_, let's hope not!" !rolling

P. S. Didn't see any good reason to start a new thread...


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Nope, too close to call in my opinion.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Richard King said:


> Bo has to learn to perform without using the mic stand all the time. It appears that he uses it as a prop or a crutch. Every week it's the same thing.


Dang it Richard! Ever since I read your above post, I've noticed how Bo uses that dang mic stand. Drives me crazy!

I like both of them but I have to give the nod to Carrie. Her voice has a much better sound to my ears and her look is that of an angel.

I voted 3 times for Carrie this evening to cancel out the Bo votes from a friend of mine here in town.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The mic stand is a rock cliche


Yep, that's the problem. I've seen it thousands of times, probably from the first time I saw the Rolling Stones on television (back in the '60's for you kids :lol: ). Bo needs to try something different and be "his own man". The problem is that Mick used the stand, with Bo it is simply a prop and it's the SAME on EVERY song.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Dang it Richard! Ever since I read your above post, I've noticed how Bo uses that dang mic stand. Drives me crazy!


I try to do my part. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Not a country fan here, but I also have to go for Carrie. That says a lot for her. I think she clearly won yesterday. Too bad I can't watch tonight, have to record Lost. I guess I will watch AI on cable and record Lost on the 508.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, two hours of Lost...or two hours of AI...... :scratchin :sure:

I think I'll just tune in toward the end and see who they crown the winner. I'm sure either way, they'll both end up with a nice recording contract. 

The thing about Carrie's performance that stands out to me is how she only sang half of the song "Independence Day". What's up with that???  Not that she couldn't sing it _well_, but that's the type of song that needs some conclusion. I'm sure there are a few true "music" fans, as opposed to Martina McBride/Sean Hannity/Carrie fans, who agree with me, arent there??

As for Bo, I think maybe he just needs a mic with a really long handle! :shrug: :lol:

I never liked that song "Vehicle" until he sang it. Now I just want to go out and make daisy chains.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Yep, that's the problem. I've seen it thousands of times, probably from the first time I saw the Rolling Stones on television (back in the '60's for you kids :lol: ). Bo needs to try something different and be "his own man". The problem is that Mick used the stand, with Bo it is simply a prop and it's the SAME on EVERY song.


I guess Bo could try Carrie's emotionless forward stare with wooden arm and leg movements.  Just kidding.

Anyway, I thought they were both good last night. IMHO, I enjoyed the two original songs more when Bo sang them. His voice has a mellow vibe to it until it turns it up. Carrie seemed to be over singing last night. We'll know soon enough.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Bo was SO much more comfortable than Carrie on stage last night so I'm giving him the edge to win it all. Carrie is my favorite, but she hasn't proven to be the better performer. She looks scared at times and she's getting more and more pitchy as time goes by. Bo, on the other hand, works the crowd, projects the image, and really sells the song. Carrie looks like she would just as soon go back to her small town and work the drive-thru at a local restaurant. She just looks like she doesn't want to win it.

I believe Carrie has the better voice, is the most versatile, and is the most marketable. But she is NOT the best performer. Still, working with a performance coach could make her an amazing artist.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I never liked that song "Vehicle" until he sang it


I always liked the Ides of March version. Very good almost "blue eyed soul".

Interesting story about the song: http://www.songfacts.com/detail.lasso?id=3940


> After this became a hit, Peterik got back together with Karen, the girl he wrote it for. They've been together ever since, and have been married for over 30 years.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

No victory dances, Chris? :grin: No "I told you so"?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> No victory dances, Chris? :grin: No "I told you so"?


Dang Laverne, you know me too well. I almost posted something last night but didn't because the left coasters hadn't seen the show yet.

I must admit that I let out a big "YES!" when they announced her name. I was happy to see her win and felt like I hadn't wasted the last 4 months watching the show.

I think Bo has a good career ahead of him but I don't know where he would fit. Last I looked the long haired 70's type rocker went out 30 years ago. If I was a record producer, I would be wondering what to do with him.

Carrie is much more marketable and will do well in the long run. Music video producers are probably already drooling to get her on film. She is very photogenic and has the voice to go with it.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Dang Laverne, you know me too well. I almost posted something last night but didn't because the left coasters hadn't seen the show yet....


  I know all of you better than you'd like. It's that "Armitron" factor! :sure: (Search for it in the Laughter forum. )

I always forget about that part, but I figure if they come around here looking at threads about specific shows, they better expect to learn something.  (Of course, this thread, along with its title, might be an exception.  )


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I need a good "I told you so" once in a while, so "I TOLD YOU SO!!". :lol:



> Not a country fan here, but I also have to go for Carrie. That says a lot for her. I think she clearly won yesterday.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

. . . and Chris has found his avatar! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> . . . and Chris has found his avatar! :lol:


Hee Hee Hee :sure:

You are quick. I just posted that a few minutes ago.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> ...You are quick...


I just happened to see it when I came here to read Richard's post (  ), but ordinarily you would be correct.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

I had Carrie figured for the lock to win, but I still think her voice just grates on me... she is VERY pitchy when it comes to her performances. Now, granted, they will fix that when she records, but what happens when she goes on tour... 

My biggest peave is a performer who makes immaculate sounding recordings but then when you pay 100 bucks to see them live, they sound like utter arse. I say if they sound horrible, let them... see how many records they sell without modifying their voice characteristics. 

Perfect example... years ago I bought the Meat Loaf-BOOHII album... great album, Jim Steinman mastered it perfectly. Bought tickets to see ML that summer... ughhh, it was just nasty. Same thing two years ago, bought tickets to see Smash Mouth... they sounded nothing like what they sound like when they record, and the best current example... The Black Eyed Peas... great album, their television performances are just embarassing. I wish both Bo and Carrie the best... and Vonzell, I think she's got a great R&B-soul career ahead of her, but in this case, I say look beat talent. JMHO.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

I won a bet against my wife. I'm glad that Carrie won. Saturday is shopping day for a new HD set.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> and Vonzell, I think she's got a great R&B-soul career ahead of her, but in this case, I say look beat talent. JMHO.


Agree 100%, not that Vonzell wasn't good to look at though.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> My biggest peave is a performer who makes immaculate sounding recordings but then when you pay 100 bucks to see them live, they sound like utter arse.


Back in the "old days" this would have been the Beach Boys. I guess in concert they couldn't carry a tune, but in the studio, under the thumb of Brian Wilson they did great.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I just happened to see it when I came here to read Richard's post.


 :lol: Sorry, I just had to do it.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't you just hate it when people quote other people without giving credit to the original poster. I, for one, like to know to whose comments someone is responding. 

All you have to do after you wrap the quote tags around the selected text is go up to the part at the beginning of the quote where it says [ QUOTE ] (those spaces aren't usually there ) and go in right after the "E" and (no spaces!) type "=" and then the user name, spelled correctly, of course. You can even hit "Preview Post" to make sure it looks right. 



KingLoop said:


> Saturday is shopping day for a new HD set.


Congrats, KingLoop! :grin: Enjoy!


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Laverne said:


> Congrats, KingLoop! :grin: Enjoy!


Thanks Laverne, and Thank You Carrie Underwood.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I personally thought Bo was better but I thought Carrie would win because America (and the world) would vote for the hot chick.  

Bo's kinda cool and the girls dig him. I'll bet he doesn't have to buy his own beer for a while. I wouldn't mind being in his hoes for the next 2 years.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

ntexasdude said:


> ... I wouldn't mind being in his hoes for the next 2 years.


!rolling
Would ya care to rephrase that, or check your spelling?


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Freudian slip.  

Shoes, Laverne, shoes. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> . . . and Chris has found his avatar! :lol:


Anything would be better than (not then) that _borrrringgg_ 1980's style beige monitor. Even a pic of Elvis, who is still alive by the way wiggling his pelvis.


----------

